#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекции путешествующих учителей в центрах Карма Кагью

## Vadimko

Дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем Вас посетить лекцию путешествующего учителя Денеса Андраса
5-го мая, в рижском центре Карма Кагью, начало лекции в 20:00,

а также лекции Андерсена Лейфа, которые пройдут
- 6 и 8-го мая, в рижском центре Карма Кагью, начало 20:00,
- 7-го мая, на факультете биологии ЛУ, начало в 19:00,
- 9 и 10-го мая, в Даугавлилсе.

До встречи!

www.buddhism.lv

----------

